# Who dives in OB



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Would love to get together with some local divers and pick your brain.


----------



## oxygeneater (Jun 4, 2011)

i have done a few dives in ob. if i can i will help


----------



## sloticus (Sep 23, 2010)

me too. What would you like to know?


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I have dive my fair share to that way


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I've dove stuff out there, including some of the oil rigs


----------

